# Mavic Ksyrium History?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

When did these wheels start being sold? Weights? Years produced? Differences in models(SSC-SL/ES/Elite/Equipe). 

I have two sets of Ksyrium Elites. One weighs 1827g and the other is only 1690g. Both look identical in silver. I have NO IDEA which year is which.

I am in the market for Ksyrium SSC-SL now and was wondering what year(s) was the lightest/strongest model. Thanks!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> I am in the market for Ksyrium SSC-SL now and was wondering what year(s) was the lightest/strongest model. Thanks!


You may want to search some of the threads around here and take a look at what most of us think about Ksyriums. I would STRONGLY recommend that you consider other wheels.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

There is NOTHING about those wheels that can't be improved upon by less expensive, lighter wheels that are MUCH less expensive to repair. Custom handbuilts are the way to go.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Ksyriums have been the defacto standard in criterium racing for years. Others on here will try to sway you towards hand builts. Nothing wrong with hand builts, but those SSC-SLs are a fine wheelset and ought to last a long time.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> When did these wheels start being sold? Weights? Years produced? Differences in models(SSC-SL/ES/Elite/Equipe).


You take a heavy, unaerodynamic wheelset, lace it with expensive proprietary spokes, give it a name NO ONE knows how to pronounce, and then sell it for twice what it is worth. BAM. Marketing WIN!


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Ok give us some options then*

If those wheels are so horrible how about some reccomendations of wheelsets in that price and weight range that are better. I'm all ears. And in the market for a wheelset in the 1000 price range. By the way I'm 175 pounds naked so they can't be flimsy low spoke count wheels.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mikezx18 said:


> If those wheels are so horrible how about some reccomendations of wheelsets in that price and weight range that are better. I'm all ears. And in the market for a wheelset in the 1000 price range. By the way I'm 175 pounds naked so they can't be flimsy low spoke count wheels.


Cue the Kinlin, White Industries, CX-Ray 20/24/28 spoke custom wheelbuilders who frequent this forum. They'll be along in a few minutes. Me, I'd take a set of OpenPro/DuraAce7900/CX-Ray wheels for  $700  and under 1700 grams any day over Syriums with the exorbitant priced replacement rims and spokes. And I thought CX-Ray spokes were expensive.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Kinlin xr270s 24/28
White Industries H2 hubs
Sapim Cxray spokes
1487 grams
719.00 shipped

These are much much stronger than Ksyriums. If you were to break them in a crash you can buy a new rim for 60.00$ instead of having to pay 300.00$ to have it sent back to Mavic for a rebuild. I have destroyed a handful of Ksyriums, at 190lbs, and I am more than confident in the Kinlin build. I have put riders that are well over 200lbs on that exact build for cross. If you were to do that with Ksyriums they would not last 1 week.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Kinlin xr270s 24/28
> White Industries H2 hubs
> Sapim Cxray spokes
> 1487 grams
> ...


What would you say is an honest top weight limit (rider only) for that Kinlin build?

I'd be talking road, not 'cross.
.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> What would you say is an honest top weight limit (rider only) for that Kinlin build?
> 
> I'd be talking road, not 'cross.
> .


250lbs
At that weight you could good long term durability. Once you start to go much over that I would up the spoke count and maybe even use some 2.0-1.8-2.0 spokes.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> 250lbs
> At that weight you could good long term durability. Once you start to go much over that I would up the spoke count and maybe even use some 2.0-1.8-2.0 spokes.


Thanks for the info. :yesnod:
.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I rode Ksyrium SLs for several years after I quit racing. I do think their performance was very over-rated. They are fairly stiff and thus responsive to accelerations and track well in fast corners, but not any better than several other wheels I have/had. I must say though that my Ksyriums were fairly reliable save some creaking at the spoke-hub ball joints (easily silenced with dry lube 1-2 times per year). 

I recently sold those Ksyriums and will be getting a custom set similar to what is quoted above (as soon as Troy from Ligero answers my email...). 

Then I plan to get a second similar set for another bike. I really do think at the sub-$1000 level, custom wheels built around top-shelf hubs with Kinlin rims are the way to go. This is based not only on what the wheelbuilders here say, but on a few friends' experiences.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> I rode Ksyrium SLs for several years after I quit racing. I do think their performance was very over-rated. They are fairly stiff and thus responsive to accelerations and track well in fast corners, but not any better than several other wheels I have/had. I must say though that my Ksyriums were fairly reliable save some creaking at the spoke-hub ball joints (easily silenced with dry lube 1-2 times per year).
> 
> I recently sold those Ksyriums and will be getting a custom set similar to what is quoted above (as soon as Troy from Ligero answers my email...).
> 
> Then I plan to get a second similar set for another bike. I really do think at the sub-$1000 level, custom wheels built around top-shelf hubs with Kinlin rims are the way to go. This is based not only on what the wheelbuilders here say, but on a few friends' experiences.


Purely out of curiosity... What are you having built? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Let's be clear*



mikezx18 said:


> If those wheels are so horrible how about some reccomendations of wheelsets in that price and weight range that are better. I'm all ears. And in the market for a wheelset in the 1000 price range. By the way I'm 175 pounds naked so they can't be flimsy low spoke count wheels.


Nobody is saying they're horrible. What people are saying is that for the $$, they're not that light, not that aero, and require expensive proprietary spokes to repair. Another way to look at it is that they are decent wheels, but way over priced.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Purely out of curiosity... What are you having built? If you dont mind me asking.


Front runner right now are Ligero's hubs with his ceramic-coated XR-300's. That's maybe going to be wheelset #1. I'm in the process of re-doing drivetrains on three bikes. This is for my 2002 Merckx Team SC, which I'm re-doing first. Others will follow.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"how about some reccomendations of wheelsets in that price and weight range that are better."

you can get set of lighter wheels from Revolution wheelworks, Nimble wheels, Flit wheels and Bicycle Wheel warehouse that will be just as light and cheaper than the Mavics. Just go for the lightest possible rim with more than 24 spokes on the front or there abouts and 28 spks on the rear, should be fine. Bicycle wheel warehouse has some of the best options.


----------



## automaton (May 23, 2014)

*Strong if not light*



Zen Cyclery said:


> Kinlin xr270s 24/28
> White Industries H2 hubs
> Sapim Cxray spokes
> 1487 grams
> ...


Absolute rubbish! While the above build does look very nice, I have to chime in and say that I weigh 210 and ride Ksyriums on gravel and singletrack on my randonneur, and they have yet to need more than minor truing. In fact, I have a pair of Ksyrim Elites from 2003 (black hubs) that I rode down a very steep set of stairs on Denver University campus one day (an emergency situation involving a wrong turn, a pretty girl, and saving face), and amazingly I did not even break a spoke. Ksyrium Elites (maybe not SL's) ARE strong enough for a 200-210 lb man.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

For your first post you picked to dig up a 5 year old thread?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Carverbiker said:


> For your first post you picked to dig up a 5 year old thread?


Maybe it's a slow day at the Mavic marketing department?


----------



## automaton (May 23, 2014)

*Just doing research!*



Carverbiker said:


> For your first post you picked to dig up a 5 year old thread?


Ha! True, but not posting for warm fuzzy sense of community, was actually just researching the prodcut history of these wheels and stumbled upon thread. 

To be fair, I do recognize that a lot of folks have posted re: cracked Ksyrium rims at nipples, but I am guessing that primarily has to do with the large number of units sold relative to handbuilts, and secondarily to some inconsistent manufacturing processes. I def. don't work for Mavic PR lol. 

I would rather ride Chris King hubs on a handbuilt set, but considering the price of a White or CK rear hub is about the same as a used 2013 Kysrium wheelset, some of us have to make compromises!

Cheers!


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

automaton said:


> Ha! True, but not posting for warm fuzzy sense of community, was actually just researching the prodcut history of these wheels and stumbled upon thread.
> 
> To be fair, I do recognize that a lot of folks have posted re: cracked Ksyrium rims at nipples, but I am guessing that primarily has to do with the large number of units sold relative to handbuilts, and secondarily to some inconsistent manufacturing processes. I def. don't work for Mavic PR lol.
> 
> ...


Until I bought my used Ksyrium Ksyrium ES's, I was also a Ksyrium hater. For the $250 I paid for a set with 5,000 miles on them, I am very very happy. I like the feel of them on the ride, I like the look, the free hub service is so so so simple. THE TAKE 11 SPEED CASSETTES!!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

automaton said:


> Ha! True, but not posting for warm fuzzy sense of community, was actually just researching the prodcut history of these wheels and stumbled upon thread.
> 
> To be fair, I do recognize that a lot of folks have posted re: cracked Ksyrium rims at nipples, but I am guessing that primarily has to do with the large number of units sold relative to handbuilts, and secondarily to some inconsistent manufacturing processes. I def. don't work for Mavic PR lol.
> 
> ...


I have a set of ksyrium elites and I have no problems with them. For a used wheelset they are a good bang for the buck. Not the most of anything but pretty good in everything with the exception of aero which is poor, but if not racing who cares.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

wasn't me, I swear. but if you all have any questions. please hit me with a PM.
best regards, zack


----------

